# Watch New Yankee workshop on line



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Came upon this to day and thought I would pass it on The first-ever "New Yankee Workshop" episode. They are going to have a new one every week.

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

this is great! thanks for posting! i've been looking for an archieve of the shows. i didn't really feel the need to own any of the dvds, but would still like to see all the old shows.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## NoSlivers (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Tim. I watched and enjoyed the video. Appreciate you letting us know about it.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Tim.

I remember the old shows where they put a message saying that "the guards were just to do the video".


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Tim, stuck the link in my favorites.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Tim
Did you see the episode from 1988 where Norm's shop was all but empty and he only had very few very used tools. wow I'd forgotten what the show was like.I started watching back then. Norm sure had a lot to learn back then.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool. As a new woodworker, I am just now starting to watch these, so having a resource to view older episodes for free without waiting for re-runs on PBS or DIY is nice.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

In my favorites. Wow how far ole Norm has come. No spindle sander. Store bought table top router table. Still made a fine piece of furniture. Thanks Tim. Both me and my dad will enjoy this.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the posting. I'll check it out.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the post Tim … I never watched Norm until about 6 or 7 years ago, so the old episodes are new to me!

The tools in the medicine cabinet episode are interesting … a far cry from the fully-equipped shop of recent years.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

AWESOME! thanks alot for letting us know.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Timbo


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

If I remember right didn't Norm start out on TV with a shopsmith in a garage…


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

He had a Shopsmith, a Unisaw, and an old Delta RAS! However, the Workshop was designed by Norm and has always been a woodworking shop. In the Introductory chapter of the first New Yankee Workshop book, Norm describes how his whole relationship with Russel Morash developed, how he ended up on This Old House, and how the idea of a "how-to" woodworking show came about. It is a great read!


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh the memories.

I think I have watched his show since the first season.

Dave


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. I have Norm as a friend of Facebook and don't get any news from him. Thanks!


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I loved the second show of the first season. I built the workbench years ago in 1990. It's still in my shop, but alas it is about to be removed due to the new tools and lack of space.

Downloaded the first and second video. Used a program on Firefox called Ant.com. No the quality is not the greatest but it is watchable in a .FLV format. I convert them to AVI, easier to use, or MPEG-4 for my Iphone.

I use IWIsoft video converter to make them loadable to the iphone, or convert them to AVI.. As I posted Ant.com to download them.

I do not leave Ant.com enabled on Firefox all the time. It will really slow down the program if left enabled.

Dave


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. Now I might have a chance to catch those episodes that I missed over the years.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Watched the second episode, the workbench, this morning on line (after checking my for my newspaper, which wasn't there yet). I built this project about 10 years ago. Last year, after I finished my latest incarnation of a workbench, I dismantled it (instead of selling it; a sacrifice to the woodworking Gods, I guess).

Norm sure liked to use the RAS with the adjustable dado head! The thought of some of the operations that Norm used in this episode would scare me too much! Later in the episode, he chucks to dado head up in the table saw. I guess he must have learned on the fly!


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Norm originally started in a garage with a shopsmith, got recognized quick , shop-porter cable-delta and the rest is history…


----------



## wood247 (Oct 25, 2009)

dmorrison

I just downloaded the add ons for firefox to be able to get the shows but I missed the first episode and was wondering if you would be willing to send that to me.

Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Could someone tell me what program they are using to download the videos from the New Yankee Site?
That ant.com doesn't seem to work.

Thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Tim, the espoides are great.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I watched one a couple weeks ago where he made a large trestle table out of cherry.He had a very old Unisaw with an original fence, he flattened the table top glue up with a hand held belt sander, and he cut his mortises with a forstner bit on the drill press, followed by cleaning up with a chisel. No fancy tablesaw, no bench mortiser, no drum sander…just pure Norm!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been unable to successfully download. The first time I tried it I thought it had worked (and I even told some people that I had successfully downloaded). Then I realized that all I had only downloaded the website address.

I suspect that they are not permitting downloads because they want to sell DVDs.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually you download the episode every time you watch one, it is in your temporary internet folder, provided you watch it to the very end.

I use AVS-Media player, you can find it at: http://www.avs4you.com/AVS-Media-Player.aspx, it is very small and you can install it on your hard drive or a thumb drive.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

good looken out! i miss norm


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice.
But who doe's their web design? Some guy that's stuck back in 1998 it looks like. What a strange web site.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I now use this program to download The New Yankee workshop.

http://www.moyea.com/flv-downloader

Allow the video to play while Moyea is recording it. Once the show is finished you can ask Moyea to find the video (I put mine in my Document folder). I found that after 3 shows Ant.com would not recognize the video.
To use it, start Moyea, then start norms video, a popup message in the lower right corner will ask if you want it recorded or ignored. As I said let it play without messing with it. You can reduce it without a problem.

It records them in FLV format and I use iWisoft video converter to convert it to MPEG-4 for my Iphone.

The FLV files are about 130,000KB

Dave


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, does anyone have episode 103 Drop Leaf Table. I messed up recording it so I did not get the whole episode.

Dave


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats great…thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok just as I make this post, the new video comes out yesterday and Moyea won't recognize is BUT I am persistant.
This time it was recognize by a program I have installed called GETiT. 
Now to add insult to injury today while getting the names of the programs to make this post, Moyea recognized it and is now downloading it in FLV format. Getit downloads in WMV format.

So try both.

Dave


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I have really enjoyed The New Yankee workshop shows. I remember watching all of them since the 80s.

I wish they would come out with a DVD collection, I would buy it in a second, just for the motivation and to support the shows.

But until that happens I'll copy the shows and put them on my Iphone to watch at my leisure.

To make sure everyone understands how to record them.

First start up Moyea on the computer, then open Firefox or IE and go to the show. Moyea will ask if you want it recorded.
Click yes and it will copy it to a .FLV file.

Again does anyone have the Episode 103 Drop Leaf table?? I messed that one up.

Dave


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave, FYI, you don't actually need moyea, the .flv file is in the temporary internet file folder.

Sorry, don't have episode 103


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Timbo
What file or folder is it in ( Windows XP ) I have looked for it but cannot find it. Until then I will use Moyea.

Again does anyone have episode 103 "drop leaf table" recorded. It's the only one I screwed up on.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Dave,
In IE click on Tools, Internet Options, under the general tab click settings, view files, that should get you to the folder.


----------

